# Male Red empress trying to mate with female comprecisseps!



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have a very dumb Red Empress that constantly is trying to mate with my female Red Fin Compressiceps, I am not too worried about him succeeding, however he is being extra aggressive to the other Haps in the tank, anybody have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Take him to the optometrists?


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, seriously! I don't know what the heck he's thinking, but she can't look too much like a female Red Empress! I am hoping he gets it out of his system or I will have to remove him.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have an female Red Empress in the tank? Male Malawians will persue any mating avenue open to them. they will usually prefer their own, but it does not seem to be a very strong preference. And the drive to mate will trump anything, at all costs.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

nope, the Alto is the only female in the tank, there is another male Red Fin, but he is constantly bullied by the female, I questioned whether or not she was really a she, but now with the Empress puttin the moves on her I am fairly convinced.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, that why it is recomednded to either have all male or breeding groups. A single female in a mostly male tank will be the object of everyone's affection. Often it leads to either the female being harassed to death by multiple suitors or the male starting to fight over her.

With the timidness of comps the male comp will be no match for any of your other fish.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought that Comps were fairly peaceful with one another, but she beats the **** out of him constantly, I bought the male at Atlantis, where they vented him, so I am pretty sure its a male, and the female is definitely a female, I might have to move her out if this behavior is going to continue.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If you want the comps to breed, get him a second female and put then three of them in their own tank. If you just want the multi-species display tank, move the female out. If they are starting to pick up that she is female, its only a matter of time before other males start to squabble over her.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

yea, that sounds like the best idea, thanks for the good advice! I have a 20 gallon long at my office, would that be big enough to house a trio?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It could work depending on their size. What size are the two you have?


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

red emp and a comp breeding wow ill take a few a fry plz


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

they are both around 3" if that, maybe closer to 2.5"


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It might work for a while. I had a comp trio (m-3.5, f-2.5 and 3) in a 29g for quite a while and they bred like crazy. A 40g breeder would be ideal, but with their slow growth rates the 20 long may work for a bit. Make sure each female has a hiding place the male can't get into.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

hmmm....maybe just taking out the female would be the best option, the male gets along fine with everyone else, so taking her out might fix the situation.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, that would be the quickest fix.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice, I really appreciate it! :thumb:


----------



## Elvas (Dec 20, 2009)

That's impressive opcorn:

I never tought that a Malawi cichlid could try to mate a tanganika one. (that's probably because I'm a beginner)

By the way, what was the Compressiceps reaction?


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess I would say that she was "humoring" him, kinda mildly interested, but more like, "what is this guy doing?" pretty funny to watch, he was doing the full tail vibrating/ circling thing and everything.


----------



## Elvas (Dec 20, 2009)

that would definetly be a funny thing to watch :lol:


----------

